# Check Engine lite that Peake can't read???



## Perryinva (May 25, 2002)

I have a 99 528, auto w/48k miles. Check engine lite came on 2 days ago. No problem, just throw the ol'Peake FCX on it....and no codes. Try to reset the lite. Still there. I've only ever used the Peake to reset Oil & Service lites, as I've never had any problems (of the check engine variety) on either of my BMW's. Anyone ever see this before? Peake acts normal, scrolls through, etc, but only get 2 dashes.


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

Perryinva said:


> I have a 99 528, auto w/48k miles. Check engine lite came on 2 days ago. No problem, just throw the ol'Peake FCX on it....and no codes. Try to reset the lite. Still there. I've only ever used the Peake to reset Oil & Service lites, as I've never had any problems (of the check engine variety) on either of my BMW's. Anyone ever see this before? Peake acts normal, scrolls through, etc, but only get 2 dashes.


I purchased a scan reset tool from BavAuto and immediately ran into a bug when using on my 98 540i. It's the R5/FCX Scan tool rebranded for BV Auto. An "e" displayed when polling check engine error data (it did rest the chk engine light however). I called Peake and they replaced the unit with an upgraded model for "5.2 motronic" (sp). They sent a R5/FCX II tool and it works fine.


----------

